# Home health HCPCS G0180 & G0181



## daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Who has billed for these services HPCS G0180 & G0181.

QUESTION, SAY YOUR PHYSICIAN ISSUES A HOME HEALTH CERT. AND THEN 3DAYS LATER IS CALLED BY THE HOME HEALTH AND A DISCUSSION TAKES PLACE IN REGARDS TO THE PATIENTS NEEDS, MEETING THE TIME FRAME FOR HCPCS G0181. CAN YOU BILL BOTH HCPCS CODES TOGETHER ONCE THE THIRTY DAYS HAVE BEEN MET.

AS SUCH.

G0180- DATE 12/22/08

G0181- DATE 12/25/08- 1/25/09

HELP 

THANK YOU
DANIEL ,CPC


----------

